# Lost:Gopro/ Stern mount at Bailey



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

dusty, 
it was a post by SE Huckabee

2nd page under boaters forum.

if it is yours, no more excuses we wanna see some video from all those bailey runs that year.

oh yeah and you suck for not boating with us this year.


----------

